# ,
()    .               (- ). :                         .  !!!

----------


## WWW

.       .        .      226 " , ".        . ,     (   )     222 " ",    "   "   223 " "  . .        .

----------


## veryoldman

> ()    .               (- ). :                         .  !!!


   ,         ?

----------


## 0410

,      (       )    226    .

----------


## veryoldman

> ,      (       )    226    .


,       .

          ?

----------


## margo46

-  -    226 (    ). *0410*, 
        ..,   "  "   "     ", ,    .

----------


## Alexey_tob

> ?


    .  .   ,     , ..  . 
 ,         ?

----------


## 0410

> -  -    226 (    ). *0410*, 
>         ..,   "  "   "     ", ,    .


, . 
      -     .       ?

----------


## Nephila

> , . 
>       -     .       ?


    212-

----------


## veryoldman

> .  .   ,     , ..  . 
>  ,         ?


      .
       ?
   -      .    .
     ,      (    ,  !).  -     ,     .
   , ,       226-.      (,   .) ?
   ,         (211+213),      ,        226-,       ?! ?

,       , ,     ?

----------


## BTG

> , ,       226-.      (,   .) ?    ,         (211+213),      ,        226-,       ?! ?


  .
**       211 +      213.
**    ,          226 + ,    _,      226. 

,   ,             .

----------


## veryoldman

> 226 + ,    _,      226.


 ..   ?            ?  212-      ...

----------


## Rahsch

> ?  212-      ...


 . 1 . 7    24  2009 . N 212-:

       ,    ""  ""  1  1  5   ,     ,              *-* ...

----------


## tat9718204

> _,      226.


_       ,       ..
    212-.

   ,     .         , ..       ,   (     ,     ,    .    ).

----------


## veryoldman

> ,     .         , ..       ,   (     ,     ,    .    ).


. .          ,      ???!!

----------


## margo46

.      212-.     .        -  ? :Big Grin: 
  01.07.2012                .    ...

----------


## veryoldman

> .      212-.     .        -  ?
>   01.07.2012                .    ...


  , ,    ?
       ,           ?

----------


## skit50

-     .

----------


## WWW

... . 
**  -    .    . 2 . 3 . 9  212-.  " "         -      .   . 1 . 5  125-.      ?

      .        .     .     -  .     , ,  .          .

----------


## veryoldman

> ... . 
> **  -    .    . 2 . 3 . 9  212-.  " "         -      .   . 1 . 5  125-.      ?
> 
>       .        .     .     -  .     , ,  .          .


 ! , ,      !!!!!!!  :Super:  :Speaking:  :Good:  !!!!

----------

!!!     2013 ...  ...       ? (, +,   )...

----------


## veryoldman

> !!!     2013 ...  ...       ? (, +,   )...


        2011 ?

----------

2011 ?

----------


## veryoldman

> 2011 ?


Sorry -  !  2012-!

----------

> 2012 ?


   ...    ??  :Smilie:

----------

+.../  , .  .    -     ....  - ...  :   =    .../   .. +  /.         ,+     25%,+  ...     ...

----------


## veryoldman

> +.../  , .  .    -     ....  - ...  :   =    .../   .. +  /.         ,+     25%,+  ...     ...


     .
        ?  ?  ..
       -     +

----------

?        /...   ...-  ,  -    ....  ,  ,    -  /, , , .. -  ....

----------


## veryoldman

!

----------

...... :Smilie:

----------


## veryoldman

:yes:   !  :Redface:

----------


## Stasya Igorevna

, ,    ,     :   -        -     -   ?! (     )
        ,   211 ?) :Smilie:

----------


## Svetlana_tlt

!  ,        ?  ,   (),        109 , (    ).      ,   .    !

----------


## margo46

-      (.25  ).    - ,  ,, .

----------


## Svetlana_tlt

,    :Embarrassment: .   .       ,   .     "" .  -   ?  !!!

----------


## margo46

,     -    ?  ,     ...

----------


## Alexey_tob

> , ,    ,     :   -        -     -   ?! (     )
>         ,   211 ?)


,         ?        ,   ,   ,

----------

> +.../  , .  .    -     ....  - ...  :   =    .../   .. +  /.         ,+     25%,+  ...     ...


      ??    -,  -????

----------

??    ...  ...))     (  -  2 . ),   4 . ""  2 . -  ... ...

----------


## Olya240386

!!!!!!              2012 .?

----------


## Olya240386

!!!!!!            ?

----------


## Rahsch

> !!!!!!            ?


     ?
    ,            157  174.

----------


## Olya240386

.            -     )))

----------

...   ... ...     ....

----------

...   : 

5  2001 .  505       ,   .***,  ***   *** "   ()      ***",  ***.

    ...  ,   ,    ()   ...  -...  ...

----------


## Olya240386

[QUOTE=;53969059]      ...   : 

5  2001 .  505       ,   .***,  ***   *** "   ()      ***",  ***.

    ...  ,   ,    ()   ...  -...  ...[/QU


 !!!!!

----------


## -==-

> ,   .   .       ,   .     "" .  -   ?  !!!


  157  174   10960, 10970, 10980

*10960*  -       ( )   ,       -    (, ,      ),  -           (,    ..),  -         (, , , , ,    ..)

     -        ,    .

*10980 *  - :   , , , 
    -    (  ,   ,  ,   , ,   .,   ),    .
  10960    

*10970*  - -,     10960

----------


## Tassa

....          ,  .         .         , ,  ,     .       ,       ...

----------


## Tassa

> 157  174   10960, 10970, 10980
> 
> *10960*  -       ( )   ,       -    (, ,      ),  -           (,    ..),  -         (, , , , ,    ..)
> 
>      -        ,    .
> 
> *10980 *  - :   , , , 
>     -    (  ,   ,  ,   , ,   .,   ),    .
>   10960    
> ...


109 70      (     ),           ,   .
109 80 -    ,  - ,         (   109 71,         )

----------

> 109 70      (     ),           ,   .
> 109 80 -    ,  - ,         (   109 71,         )


 
     109 61   109 71 ()

----------


## Svetlana_tlt

,           109 71  109 81.    ,  ?    .

----------

> ,           109 71  109 81.    ,  ?    .

----------


## Tassa

> 109 61   109 71 ()


 ,       . ,    109 71  ,     109 61,     ,  .

----------

> ,       . ,    109 71  ,     109 61,     ,  .


    ,     4  ()     ...
    -  ,

----------


## -==-

> 109 70      (     ),           ,   .
> 109 80 -    ,  - ,         (   109 71,         )


   ,       
  - 10960    ,  
     10980  10960,   
      10970, 10980  10960    ,         

Tassa,      10970  10980  ,    





> 109 61   109 71 ()





> ,       . ,    109 71  ,     109 61,     ,  .


          10960, 70, 80    ,               
     ,       2       ,              

             ,     ,  -    ...

----------

...               .             2010  (    83-),  ,      50% .!!!!!!.       150 . ,       77 .  ??     ??

----------


## veryoldman

, .

           ?
    ?

----------

> , .
> 
>            ?
>     ?



          . "        ( ),         ........,   "
    2     .(-    )
       ,               ,   /    ()*       ().

,   ,    .       ,       .      226  -       .   .       ,    .    ,      ,        .    .   ,      .   .       / ,   -    .  .     . :      -   , ,    ?

----------

.
 .
      .   .
      . ..   -         . (      ), . 
     13 % ,     .        ?
       (  ,   )

----------


## Rahsch

> 13 % ,     .        ?


, .       -         (  )       .
    ,      -    .

----------


## Nephila

Rahsch,  ,    ()  ?!

----------


## Rahsch

> Rahsch,  ,    ()  ?!


     :




> .   .


    ,    ""     .

----------


## Nephila

..

----------


## -==-

,            - 13%

----------

!!!.     ,   .    .   ,   .  ,       400   .      .

----------


## -==-

> !!!.     ,   .    .   ,   .  ,       400   .      .


  ( )     , ,   
  ( )  :
:
/:
:
:
:
:
 :
:
 :
            1  ,     ,          / ,   1 /  

        ,

----------

> ( )     , ,   
>   ( )  :
> :
> /:
> :
> :
> :
> :
>  :
> ...


    .    . .   ,     .    .   ?       .   ,

----------


## margo46

> !!!.     ,   .    .   ,   .  ,       400   .      .


  400 .  4000 .      .  -      ?

----------


## -==-

> .    . .   ,     .    .   ?       .   ,

----------


## Nina V

,   ,        .     ,   ?    :   (    ,   1 ..),       25%.

----------

.

----------


## Nina V

(     ,   ,     20.  - .   ?   ,     ,

----------


## Arhimed0

!
 ,   , ...      ...
-    / ,       ,                  ?

       25-35    .

     :         .
....

     ,     "  .... %% "





> (   ,   ,     20.


    !!!!
  .

  .

     ?

----------


## Nina V

> !
>  ,   , ...      ...
> -    / ,       ,                  ?
> 
>        25-35    .
> 
>      :         .
> ....
> 
> ...


   .  .   ,      .    ,      .        ?

----------


## Nina V

,      ?        ,        ?

----------


## margo46

> ,      ?        ,        ?


        .  225  -   .   223  225.
         ,     ..     .
   , ?

----------


## Nina V

> .  225  -   .   223  225.
>          ,     ..     .
>    , ?


  , ,  .      .     . ,       . 3 .161 .21 "   ",           ?    ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nina V

(

----------

!!       !!!  !!  !!!

----------

